# Thumb-sized ceramic spoon



## RelicRaker (Oct 4, 2017)

Found this little item in a pit that dates to the l1880s. Looks like a sugar spoon, maybe to a child's tea set. Has a hole in the handle—maybe for a string?). Any help with a definitive ID appreciated. Front and back views below.


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Oct 4, 2017)

-

Hi RelicRaker,

Your object would appear to be a ceramic keyhole escutcheon cover,
similar to the one shown below.







-0-​


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 4, 2017)

Old Wiltshire said:


> -
> 
> Hi RelicRaker,
> 
> ...



Ha! That's it. THANKS! I knew someone here would know.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 5, 2017)

Good Job Old Wiltshire. This is what this site is all about.
Jim S


----------

